
FSF Covid-19 Response Team at Free Software Directory - nydel
https://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Free_Software_Directory:COVID-19_Response_Team
======
nydel
> Summary: An incident response team dedicated work on medical software
> relevant to COVID-19, and COVID-19 3D printing files.

